# Which Press Association?



## tevo (Apr 26, 2014)

(mods please move this to the appropriate location if this is not it)

I am looking to obtain my press credentials, mainly to become an NPS member but also to bolster my name and status as a freelancer. I am considering the benefits of the USPA, APA, IAPP, and NPPA currently. Does anyone have any experience with these groups? Is one better than the other? Is a formal press credential worth the effort?


----------



## tevo (May 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 6, 2014)

NPPA is the only one that's legit. They've been around forever, seems like I've read various opinions about their organization. 

The others sell 'credentials'. They don't seem to actually be organizations - apparently no officers or a board or meetings. They apparently figured out how to sell laminated plastic cards and make money at it. They're considered a joke. I don't know if what they provide would get you in anyplace but you can request credentials thru a team or venue, etc.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Jun 6, 2014)

NPPA is definitely a legitimate organization and does a lot of workshops and other training stuff. They're also a pretty active advocate for photojournalism. They sell (I think) an NPPA identification badge, but I can't imagine that it grants a whole lot of access. What really matters is if people believe that you have a legitimate reason to be granted access and if they like you or not. However, it'll get you an NPS membership, then it may be worth it.


----------

